# Faulty Truma Gas Regulator 3 months and still waitng



## rayse (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been waiting since August for a replacement Truma Regulator, Discover say the wait is down to Swift. 
After a number of discussions as to the regulator fitted to my Bessacarr E769 2008 being a special enroute version (heating can used on gas whilst driving, Discover were adamant this was not allowed) a warranty claim was submitted to swift. 

Discover advised me claim was accepted and I have been waiting eversince. I had to put pressure on Discover to fit me a temporary regulator they removed from a sale van otherwise I would not have been able to use our van all this time. This regulator however does not allow enroute use. 

A call to Truma confirmed there are no stock issues with this regulator or known concerns. 

Does any know why then I am still waiting for a replacement, cold weather touring is now upon us and big vans like the 769 need a boost to the cab heating provided by the engine


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rayse,

as you can see I don't have a Swift but I would have thought you would do better at posting this during the week, when the guy from Swift is online, I have seen him reply and take on this type of issue, with some very swift (no pun intended) results

Not sure if he monitors the site over the weekend.

If I was you I would PM him !!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I understand it these regulators do fail regularly. I am not sure which one is fitted to my van but I have two failures during the last two years. 

The one which may (opinions vary) be safe to use while travelling is the Secumotion. 

Rather than wait for replacements under warranty I have bought and fitted new ones on the basis that life is too short for me to waste time on what I see as a minor issue. I do agree that if it fails while under warranty it should be replaced at no cost to you, but it would annoy me too much to wait all that time. 

In any case you have a new one so just keep that and let them fit the replacement one to the donor van, Alan.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Rayse
I don't understand the delay. If you email me at [email protected] with you details, van details and dealer branch name we can look into this for you and get back early next week,
Regards
Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

As some of you might remember, our Truma regulator failed at the Global Rally. I had to take the kettle to Leo and Penny's next door so AuntieSandra could have her morning cuppa!

We returned home on the Wednesday, I reported to Timberland Motorhomes, a replacement under warranty regulator was ordered as I stood there, and I had the new reg fitted next day!  Read all about it here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-714787.html#714787

So back to Rayse's concern... I for one don't understand it. :?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Truma place a two year warranty on these units. However it is difficult to prove to Truma that the fault is due to their workmanship.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I doubt if Swift supply regulators under warranty as Truma do their own warranty.

Cannot understand the delay, not hard to just order one from Truma and fit the thing.

Perhaps we do things differently.

Peter


----------



## rayse (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, including the one from Andy at Swift I am wondering if my local dealer Discover at Tyne & Wear may not be trying hard enough.

I can not leave the regulator on from the sale van as it is not an enroute one.

Hopefully now swift are aware I might get some progress.

If they are prone to failing I may purchase a spare as well, up in Aviemore for New Year, would not be good if it failed then. Was minus 12 last time I was there.


----------



## rayse (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you Andy and the Team at Swift, not sure about coincidences but Discover have now got my replacement Regulator, pick it up tomorrow. They say it just came in yesterday!!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Rather than wait for replacements under warranty I have bought and fitted new ones on the basis that life is too short for me to waste time on what I see as a minor issue.


I'm with you 100% on this, Alan.

I'd always find a way to make sure the van is usable, if at all possible. I didn't buy it for it to sit in a dealer's yard. Well done for making them fit one from another van in the meantime, rayse.

Gerald


----------

